# most Haunted in your city?



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

the group known as dEdmonton is a halloween website "deadicated" to all things involved with halloween festivities in our city, the group has gone to several parades and activities in an around our city, the Realtors Association of Edmonton has compiled a list of the citys most haunted /decorated houses in and around our city, does anyone elses city do somthing like this ?
heres the link to the halloween site in our city ...http://dedmonton.com/


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

Richmond does that in the Christmas season. the biggest light displays get reviewed by the newspaper and then the addresses are listed, and then there is the official Tacky lights Tour that you pay to go on, and it takes you to all the places. Oddly enough, it was featured on the Travel Channel! no kidding, they did a special on it last year haha


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Nothing as cool as that around here. They're all a bunch of fuddy duddies around here.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*None here bud, I only wish... But I guess my halloween has to make up for it!* Lol!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Phantastic Idea!*

dEdmunton....
In this small village the realators have their work cut out for them because there are several "Haunted" haunted houses here perpetually "For Sale". So realators getting involved promoting halloween the way they are doing it is novel and potentually free advertising for the town and tourism in general.
My "Haunted", Haunted House has been haunted since at least 1925 and many things have happened here of a strange or unusual nature, as have many other houses here. 
One haunt theory has this possibly happening because the houses are built on top of a solid rock which acts like a psychic energy bank.
One house is empty again and for sale. The tuckpointer they hired saw a little girl with long blond hair wearing a baggy old-fashioned dress playing in the dirt beside the house when he returned from lunch, she said "Hi." to him, then vanished a few seconds later and the neighbors have seen her too!
The new owners will get a freshly tuckpointed house now.

A realator has taken as many as six people in to see a house only to have them all go running out the front door as very strange, loud noises come from the (empty) last room they just left.
Another time as the realator drove up to show a house the Mother said, "I'm not even getting out of the car, I've got bad vibes about this house!"
Her adult Daughter said, "Mother, you are So Foolish!" and went in to see the house.
As she and the salesperson stepped back out onto the porch and as the door was being locked a very loud series of knocks came from the other side of the door! (Empty house, remember?)
They both ran to the waiting car and Mother said, "See, I told you I had bad vibes about that house!"
Mount Carroll, Illinois, My Town.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Nothing in my town, but I've been to St. Augustine, FL and gone on the ghost tour. They claim it's the most haunted place in the US. I think there's probably many other places (New Orleans, for one) that could make a better claim to that, but St. Augustine is more than creepy enough at night. It'd be really cool to have a Halloween event there.


----------

